# 189 External Verification



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I called up my CO and got to know that my application is going through external check. CO told that he can not commit any time frame for the grant as this check is carried out by some external agency.

Has anyone experienced this end to end. I mean is it employment check and do they call/visit each of your present and past employers to verify the employment episode. And generally how much time it can take for Indian applicants.

I was just wondering if they select applications randomly for the external check or if they are not satisfied with the documentation provided.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

External checks are security checks not employment verification. This is dealt with by another agency outside DIBP. Timeline varies. For some applicants it took a few months, for some a year or more. We spoke about this on other threads. Search the forum, you will find a lot of topics about this.



Here_to_fly said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I called up my CO and got to know that my application is going through external check. CO told that he can not commit any time frame for the grant as this check is carried out by some external agency.
> 
> ...


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Hey Here-to-fly,

I noticed you are from Chandigarh,

I have my PTE at Kangaroos - Sec 35, on 5th Sep. You took your test at this place only or other?


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

saz82 said:


> External checks are security checks not employment verification. This is dealt with by another agency outside DIBP. Timeline varies. For some applicants it took a few months, for some a year or more. We spoke about this on other threads. Search the forum, you will find a lot of topics about this.


Thanks Saz for quick reply.

I have gone though the older threads and folks have mentioned about receiving verification calls and emails. Even their employers got verification call/email/visit.
So i was just wondering if i should give intimation to my previous employer about this verification.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi

No this is not employment verification. This is a background/national security check and the time is different for each case but it takes time. So be patient


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I called up my CO and got to know that my application is going through external check. CO told that he can not commit any time frame for the grant as this check is carried out by some external agency.
> 
> ...



Applications are usually forwarded for external checks only after internal checks have been completed and found satisfactory...External checks usually includes Security checks done by external agencies
Timeline varies from 4 months to 1 year approximately as it depends upon the workload of verifying agencies
Nothing happens randomly in DIBP as there is always some criteria behind their every move which only DIBP knows so You have to be patient and keep praying for early grant


----------



## bhuiyena (Jan 12, 2016)

How do we know if there is any external check is going on? And also what do they usually check?


----------



## usman81 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi

My case was lodged in Aug 2015. CO asked for medicals and PCC in march 2016 which i have uploaded too.

Yesterday i got call from Austrailian embassy from my home country and they asked about my job. I told them the company i am working with. They said we were unable to contact your employer thatswhy your case was closed. I then have them HR manager's cell phone number and email address. They called her and verified it.

I dont know the update yet and what will happen next. I am not sure if they were satisfied with it or not. 

Anyone gone through same situation?

Thanks
Usman


----------



## Blnd (Jul 25, 2016)

bhuiyena said:


> How do we know if there is any external check is going on? And also what do they usually check?



good question though, how do we know if there is any external checking is in progress?


----------

